# misty vs may vs dawn(in beauty)



## omgbbq (Apr 1, 2007)

the yuna vs tifa thread inspired me to make this, which of these 3 from pokemon is the prettiest?

Misty


May


Dawn


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

You dare not post images?!



"GTFO!"

Note: Joke


----------



## omgbbq (Apr 1, 2007)

well i assumed that most people here arent isolated from the world and heard of pokemon


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2007)

Misty was so hot she had random guys trying to marry her after just meeting her.  Misty wins.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2007)

omgbbq said:


> well i assumed that most people here arent isolated from the world and heard of pokemon



Lol @ Mr. Oblivious.

Anyway, Haruka FTUW! She'd make me go to jail without a "get out of jail free" card easily.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

Kasumi/Misty... This is her manga version:




They *ahem* reduced her quite a bit in the anime...


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 1, 2007)

PEDO-ALERT PEDO-ALERT

Misty


----------



## Wesley (Apr 1, 2007)

Was she still ten years old in the manga?

Misty's the best I'd have to say.  She had a nice confidence streak going for her.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Was she still ten years old in the manga?
> 
> Misty's the best I'd have to say.  She had a nice confidence streak going for her.



No idea, but this is her first appearance.


----------



## omgbbq (Apr 1, 2007)

come on guys, japanese people draw anime girls with HUGE BOOBS and adult features. what difference does it make o_o


----------



## Wesley (Apr 1, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> No idea, but this is her first appearance.



Ah, I get it.  So that was supposed to be an ingame portrayal of Misty from the original Pokemon while the anime gave her a different design to make her a more suitable as a traveling companion for Ash.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Apr 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Ah, I get it.  So that was supposed to be an ingame portrayal of Misty from the original Pokemon while the anime gave her a different design to make her a more suitable as a traveling companion for Ash.



Yeah, I heard it follows the game much closer. Ash is even named Red.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 1, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> Yeah, I heard it follows the game much closer. Ash is even named Red.



I want that manga.


----------



## The Internet (Apr 1, 2007)

Misty in a smexstomp


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 2, 2007)

Jailbait


Nice


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 2, 2007)

omgbbq said:


> well i assumed that most people here arent isolated from the world and heard of pokemon



I've heard of pokemon, but I haven't watched passed the first couple of seasons, so the only one there I know is misty.


----------



## gabha (Apr 2, 2007)

They're all too old for my taste.


----------

